# Hyatt Sunset Harbor Key West - Is this a good Deal?



## ryniak (Oct 21, 2012)

I have an opportunity to purchase a 2br lock off @ Hyatt Sunset Harbor KW. I'm trying to get some more info from the seller but from what I gather it's a fixed week during the late Spring. Total points 1300 annually. The price is about $2500 with about $1000 in closing costs. Annual maintenance is about $1400. Any advice? Thanks.....Keith


----------



## bdh (Oct 21, 2012)

duplicate post


----------



## rreno (Oct 25, 2012)

*Sunset Harbor*

That sounds cheep for a unit there.  I own at the beach house but have never stayed there.  I have traded into sunset harbor and I only 1300 points and only can trade in june-aug into that resort.  I would find out what unit it is.  A lock off unit is a single level unit instead of a townhouse unit.  Kal use to be on this forum, but I haven't been on much so I don't know if he is still active.  I would call him the expert.  Here is his web site bywindkal.com or google Kal's infomation site.  This has all of the floor plans and info on Hyatt.  I have traded into Sunset 4 times.  Any questions send me message or post.

Bob


----------



## MaryH (Oct 26, 2012)

1300 is very low season.  You have trouble with most of the weeks since you would not get full week or full 2bdrm.

if you want to stay at Sunset harbour for that exact week half the time (i.e. EOY) or half the unit each year (1bdrm and/or studio every year) then it makes sense.  Otherwise might want to choose either the week you can use at least half the time at sunset harbour or a lower MF unit at another resort if you just want points.


----------



## scooter (Dec 6, 2012)

ryniak said:


> I have an opportunity to purchase a 2br lock off @ Hyatt Sunset Harbor KW. I'm trying to get some more info from the seller but from what I gather it's a fixed week during the late Spring. Total points 1300 annually. The price is about $2500 with about $1000 in closing costs. Annual maintenance is about $1400. Any advice? Thanks.....Keith



Quite close to the airport. We own at Beach House....much quieter!


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Dec 6, 2012)

I had 1300 Hyatt pts.  for many years until recently (Puerto Rico, paid $3500).  Gave this to my Ex, but I still help him book things with it. That's another story...........  I digress.

If I had to do it over again, I'd buy a unit with more pts. The MFs are the same. I have done "okay", but it's difficult at times.

I love the Sunset Harbor. Hard to believe, but it's very quiet there and it's right off from all the hub-bub. We have been there twice and cannot wait to go back again. The lock off studios are small and the ones I've seen, have no (or not much) view. I have stayed only in one bedrooms, but asked housekeeping if I could peek in when they were cleaning a studio unit on the ground floor.

I am waiting to buy there, but want a high demand winter week. These are almost impossible to trade into unless you're just plain lucky (even trading within the HVC system).

But, if you want Key West in the late spring/early summer, this is not a bad deal, however, 1300 pts. alone, are limiting.


----------



## theo (Dec 6, 2012)

*Nope...*



scooterjuanita said:


> Quite close to the airport. We own at Beach House....much quieter!



No, Hyatt Sunset Harbor is *not* "quite close to the airport". On the contrary, it's right on the water (in the harbor area close to the cruise ship docks), near Mallory Square and about 2+ miles away from the airport. 

You are evidently confusing Hyatt Sunset Harbor with Hyatt Windward Pointe; the latter is indeed practically situated on the Key West Airport tarmac, but that's certainly not true at all for Hyatt Sunset Harbor.


----------



## MaryH (Dec 7, 2012)

Unless you want to use part or all of your unit week most years, it may not a great deal to buy in Sunset Harbour a low point value week with a high MF. You only have priority to that unit week, not to the season.   The advantage of sunset harbour ownership is that you have 6 months lock (till 6 months before) on that unit week.

Otherwise I would buy a higher point value week or a lower MF resort.


----------

